# Vonage Canada



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

all VOIP products and softwares are blocked in the UAE you wont be able to use anything ... to use them you will need a VPN (Virtual Private Network) but this process is illegal in the UAE.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> all VOIP products and softwares are blocked in the UAE you wont be able to use anything ... to use them you will need a VPN (Virtual Private Network) but this process is illegal in the UAE.



many of em work actually, but i would listen to hash! he seems to know his stuff. and by work they do work peer to peer only.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

jander13 said:


> many of em work actually, but i would listen to hash! he seems to know his stuff. and by work they do work peer to peer only.


yes peer to peer does work but that is not VOIP


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Check your PM.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

miky348 said:


> Thanks Hash4272, if VOIP is not possible, then please suggests options in maintaining a Canadian tel# & fax#?
> 
> thanks
> miky


Did you read the PM I sent you? If you did you have your answer.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike,

I used to have VOIP in Canada with Acanac which is better than Vonage by the way  

Ok...let's answer your questions. VOIP is forbidden here as well some websites

Unfortunately I cannot mention the ways most expats do to get by since it is forbidden in this forum to talk about illegal things under UAE current legislation.

But it is not hard to figure it out. 

Good luck


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about Acanac, but I do know what works and I'm happy. Good luck everyone


----------

